# Could I be an ENTP/ENFP?



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I thought ESFJ fit so perfectly, but I've been going over everything and I'm thinking no, it doesn't make sense. I'm confident I use Ne and Si, but I'm starting to think that I have lower-level Si and am a Ne-dom, or possibly aux. I thought I was a Fe-dom, but now I'm thinking that could have been wishful thinking, and I could even be a Fi user. So in short I'm at square one again. 

I feel like my Si is limited to an aesthetic or sentimental feeling. I'm _not_ good with details, not good at following a schedule or doing things the established way (although I would like to)...I make lists and then I don't act on them. Whereas my Ne, maybe, is stronger...when I was originally being typed people said I used a lot of Ne, and I'm thinking they may have only said SJ because I admitted to some conservative views. So I will try not to accidentally bias you in that direction again.

As for Fe . . . no, my people skills suck. Thinking it's either lower-level or I'm just a Fi user. Like, I just found out my dad's been mad at me for a week. Did I notice? No. I literally messaged my mom like, "Did you think it was odd that Daddy didn't pour me any wine at dinner?" and she said, "Oh, well he's still mad at you for [this thing I barely even remember]. Do I care? Not really, I just hope we don't have to have some sort of horrible conversation about our feelings and why-is-our-relationship-so-bad when I wasn't even invested in the problem in the first place and it'll just make things more awkward. My strategy? I shall ignore it, and hope he just forgets. Which sums up my strategy with dealing with tense situations altogether. 

Anyways, none of the forms looked like they would really target the right sort of questions so I'm going to kinda make up my own questionnaire as I go trying to forget I know anything about typing and being as objective as possible. 
*
How were you as a child? (How did you perceive yourself/the world? How did others describe you?)
*
I guess I kinda thought of myself as a loner, partly because I felt independent and didn't really like the other kids and their Britney Spears and PowerPuff girls and partly cause they didn't really like me. From teachers I either got "She's so quiet and polite and shy"...which I was or "She's so fiercely independent such an _individual_"...which was possibly true? Like, one of my mom's favorite stories about me is how I always liked to wear skirts, but my one friend told me that was old-fashioned and silly, and I should wear pants or she wouldn't be friends with me or something, but...I just kept wearing skirts. My thoughts: a. I probably over-dramatized (to my mother and to myself) how much my friend wanted me to wear pants, and b. it was never a big deal for me. I wore skirts, that was my thing, I wouldn't make any sense if I was wearing pants. I also lived in my head a lot, I would pretend pretty constantly, I'd write stories and talk about them a lot. I also liked to do something I thought of as 'just thinking': I remember telling my mother once when she'd interrupted my thoughts, "Ok, if you see me making this face, that means I'm just thinking and you shouldn't interrupt me" and I was surprised and disappointed when she didn't know what that meant. I also wasn't very good at behaving (at home); I was always in trouble. I'm don't really remember for what, but I spent a lot of time in grounding. I really wanted to be good but it seemed the harder I tried to be good the more trouble I got into. Punishment was also not really a factor for me (actually, that still holds). It was like, I was going to do the thing I was going to do, and if there was a punishment associated with that action that was _really too bad._ But I struggled with my own conscience and wanted to be able to face that cleanly. I would confess every slightest thing I did wrong to my mother. 

My dad often called me out for being 'sullen' which was partly maybe just that I have somewhat of a sullen face and a melancholic disposition (by which I mean, that I don't really find bright, confident cheeriness attractive but I prefer a smokier, more sombre, aesthetic). But I was also kinda...like, I didn't really like to dance, or run about, and I didn't like shopping or partying or any of that until quite recently, and it definitely feels like an acquired taste.

*What kind of student were you?*

Not a very good student. I wasn't really able to concentrate on things I wasn't particularly interested in. The first two weeks of school, I would be a perfect Hermione Granger with colored-coded everything and I would study even in the shower, but then the nice back-to-school-everything-is-perfect feeling would wear off and I'd go back to basically treading water, and freaking out and giving up when something went wrong. I also don't think I realized grades had a bearing on life success until like the last two years of high school, I honestly thought the whole point was just to learn stuff, so I had been thinking of it as a game, which might explain why I did so badly and did not take things seriously. But even after I did figure it out, I did not do well -- in fact, I did even worse. In college, I started a lot of courses but only finished a couple of online ones and one that I went to with a friend. It was kinda like...in high school, it had been fun, I'd had friends (who I actually saw), and the whole school had felt like a little tribe, and so there was this competition, and all these excuses to hang out with people (Study parties!) But in college it was just me against this random coursework, and it was weird and depressing and I couldn't seem to deal with living by myself, I'd just not get out of bed, eat nothing but frosting and like things from vending machines, I couldn't muster even the tiniest amount of energy to do anything. I have no idea why I'm so unable to function like an ordinary human being, but there it is.

*What do you daydream about (as in, your actual daydreams, not 'oh I daydream about repainting those cabinets')*

So my novels become incredibly famous and then they get made into a movie, and Tom Hiddleston is cast as one of my main characters (though I can't decide if he'll be Lancelot or Kay because honestly he'd be great as either and he looks more like Lancelot but Kay will require more acting finesse however I can see Eddie Redmayne as Kay based on physical features though I don't like him as much as an actor but I can't see him as Lancelot so probably that'll go to Tom) and of course as the writer I have to sit there while they're filming even though I stupidly sold them literally all the rights so they can do whatever they want but Tom wants to check to make sure we're following my wishes so he talks to me a lot and obviously he falls in love with me and after I politely decline several times we get engaged and it's great but then I accidentally reveal some unpopular opinions I have and so the whole world hates me and Tom disagrees with me so I am afraid he will break the engagement but he says no he disagrees with me but that doesn't matter but then I am called to some talk show that is secretly basically the Spanish Inquisition because they are like, "If you continue to hold these beliefs we will boycott your fiance's work and ruin his career" and I'm like "No, why would you do that is this the Middle Ages why is he responsible for my opinion" and they're like, "But it's what we shall do" and I become very upset (in an earlier version of this daydream we were actually married at this point so it was even worse) and they keep going like, "How can we support someone who would marry such a vile creature as you" and then I lyingly reveal that actually he had broken off the engagement so they'd been wasting their time and I leave the talk show and secretly return the ring to his hotel room/apartment and then sneakily fly off to, I think France for some reason, and enter a monastery or just buy a small cottage or something and his heart is of course forever broken but he goes on with his life after angrily defending me and marries and all that.

*What do you fear? (Besides the obvious 'death' or very specific phobias like 'dogs because I was mauled by one as a toddler': something specific to you, yet general in scope)*

Being lost and not being able to find my way home again. I once had a dream that I was trying to walk home from school, but two of the streets started to go in a loop and I couldn't get past a certain point, and the only way to get out of the loop was to walk into this unknown path of streets that were very forbidding. And the whole time I was just thinking like, "Maybe my mother will come and pick me up" but she wasn't going to.

Sometimes I even feel it when I'm literally walking through the streets, but it's more of a symbolic fear, of being alone in the world with nowhere to touch down on. Having no buffer between me and the world? Kinda like, in How I Met Your Mother, there's a beautiful scene after Marshall's dad died and Marshall says, "I miss my Dad, Ted. I miss him so much. When I was a kid, we would spend the summers in the upper peninsula and every year we would only get to the cabin until the middle of the night. So, it'd be pitch black, in the middle of the woods and I could never see anything in front of the headlights. But I always felt so safe, because my Dad was driving. He was like some sort of superhero, he could just see way out into the darkness... And now he's just gone, and it's pitch black, and I can't see where I'm going. I can't see anything."

I guess I'm kind-of scared to be in the metaphorical driver's seat. For that matter, the literal driver's seat as I'm not a very good driver...

*Learning new things: do you do it, how do you do it, why do you do it, when do you do it, etc.*

I value learning new things for myself. I wouldn't impose this as a value on everyone: to me it seems silly that a farmer should have to learn to love Shakespeare or understand the subtleties of calculus. But I do so, because I want a cohesive working understanding of the world, to create a large palette for myself to paint in. I feel like God set up this whole wide world and universe for that matter for us to appreciate and learn from and it's almost a crime to just let it pass by. For instance, one of the things I have the most success and interest in learning is foreign languages and cultures. My goal in this respect is more directed towards the fact that it frustrates me not to know a language, it feels like this blockage I want to clear out. And I don't feel you can properly understand a culture until you know the language (Sorta like: Tír gan teanga, tír gan anam.) And I want to understand every culture, I want to be able to go _anywhere_ and feel at home, or perhaps to feel homesick for everywhere at once ) And I can collect these feelings and things that only certain countries or certain places have, and then I have those too and my understanding of life is that much deeper. Like, I have "Russian-fields-on-an-autumn-evening" and "A-quiet-afternoon-in-Munich" but I don't have 'Chinese-mountains-in-the-fog' or 'A-hot-day-in-Kenya' and that disappoints me. I'm almost a purely self-motivated learner: I'm not very good at learning things without genuine motivation. I also do best learning a whole bunch of separate stuff at once: right now I am learning the basics of string theory and Thai (literally only because of the pun), Hebrew, I'm reading a book about Daily Life in Tang China, Remembrance of Things Past, and the Confessions of St. Augustine, and I rotate between those things in a station-y sort of way. Except it would be a more effective system if I didn't have Internet access since I keep falling into the void of vaguely amusing Tumblr posts and Buzzfeed articles...

*Which 'person' are you in your friend groups and relationships?*

Either the quiet, insecure, submissive one or the bossy, overbearing one. In my family I seem to get labelled as the contentious one who will never be satisfied even though I do not see myself as starting conflicts, but rather avoiding them. Unfortunately, with my nearest and dearest I am too often the 'needy' one which is really something I am terrified of being which is probably why I am so quiet and submissive with people I am less close to. It is a cliche, but I am always 'the one who loves more' which makes me super cautious in strengthening a relationship, and I always kinda feel like I am secretly tricking them into being friends with me by acting all reserved and like some little fragile, indifferent flower and then by the time they find out who I really am it'll be too late for them.

I realize this is not a therapy session and no I do not think I need therapy but I am trying to be 100%-no-punches-pulled honest which I think would make anyone sound crazy 

Ok I'm getting really tired and this post is getting really long and I know if I was reading it I would not know how to type myself which is after all why I am making a thread because I don't know how to type myself but now my sentences are becoming very run-on which is always a sure sign I need to sleep, something I have not done for something like 48 hours.

Ok, sorry if you read all that, most of it was nonsense, but you are seriously very kind, and if you have thoughts or questions I would be glad to hear/answer them. I'm frustrated that I can't settle on 4 stupid letters and this better be the last time I have to re-examine my type. Considering it doesn't even matter that much in the grand scheme of things.

Okay, thank you again, if you read all this! And double the thanks if you give me thoughts (I shall not be individually thanking each person who comments, as it clutters the thread, so please take these in advance!)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I should add, I'm not married to any theory. I'm not necessarily sure I'm an extrovert, or even a Ne-Si/Si-Ne user although it seems to fit. I just put out what seemed to be the most likely items to me, but please try to look at it without my bias affecting yours, as though you were typing me anew with no guesses to contend with.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Subscribing to this thread,I'm interested in what people think is your type


I'll try to give it a shot too later,it's just that I'm always thinking about enneagram lately,"This here is 6,this is 9-ish,this could be 2!" lol,I can't even see the functions:frustrating:


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

If you don't mind, I want to ask a few questions I find particularly relevant at distinguishing high-level Ne. I'm not going to bias the way you might answer by giving you too much detail, because I want your raw answers to these questions:

1. What is your relationship to authority?
2. What is your relationship to tradition? What about family customs?
3. What do you believe in? How fixed are you in your beliefs? Why?
4. What are you passionate about? How do your passions and interests today compare to those 5 years ago? 10 years ago? When you were a small child?
5. What would it take to get you to drop everything and start over somewhere else at a new job in a new city? What would you need to be sure of before taking the position?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> If you don't mind, I want to ask a few questions I find particularly relevant at distinguishing high-level Ne. I'm not going to bias the way you might answer by giving you too much detail, because I want your raw answers to these questions:
> 
> 1. What is your relationship to authority?
> 2. What is your relationship to tradition? What about family customs?
> ...


1. Difficult to say. I think I am deferential and even like having authority there 90% of the time but if my wishes clearly go against the wishes of authority I stop caring about the arbitrary authority of certain people. Basically it all depends on whose judgement I trust the most. Usually I assume that if someone is an authority there is just reason for it, but if it's clear there is not, then in my opinion they stop being an authority and I become the new authority. That said, I will still be respectful and it annoys me to no end when people treat authority figures, or people are accorded a natural amount of respect, such as politicians/religious leaders/etc. like dirt. For instance, I feel like no matter how you feel about a country, its leader, etc. you should show the signs of respect that are acknowledged (for instance, bowing, using the right titles, etc).

2. I like it. I like, for instance, how repeating the same Christmas traditions sort of makes Christmas stand out and ties you to all these past (and future) Christmasses. Sometimes I will try to install 'new traditions'. I just think they're great. You have this thing to look forward to, it unites you with other people and with the past, and if it's not just a family tradition, it ties you in with the rest of the world dialogue. For instance, I've always liked this scene in Fiddler on the Roof:




(If you don't want to click, it shows Tevye's family praying together, and then other families praying, and it is like they are all part of the same song...it's really beautiful)
That said, harmful traditions that are preserved for the sake of tradition are to be avoided. But I understand why it happens, and I would also want to discourage people from discarding a tradition without understanding the deeper meaning behind it. And if it isn't harmful, and isn't serving any purpose..why not?

3. Religiously? Well, I'm Catholic, and I believe in God. Honestly I think of the Catholic belief system as my favorite manifestation/understanding of God, I'm open to Him being understood in different ways by different people. I've even considered changing religions a couple of times, but in the end I decided that Catholicism spoke best to me. I have no problem in saying that Muslims worship God and call Him Allah, or that polytheists see Him in many different attributes, or that scientists see Him in the mystery and symmetry of the universe, and don't personify Him...God is a concept bigger than the human mind, how can there only be one interpretation? It's _all_ being translated for us. But I can't really imagine, or even understand, not believing in any sort of God, not having faith that there's an order, an essential meaning, something personal about the universe. It just doesn't make sense to me. It's like saying color doesn't exist. But I see it, how can it not exist?

If you mean morally, I don't know, there's a bunch of things. I'm constantly trying to consolidate my moral beliefs into a few easy-to-grasp concepts. If I were going to try to do it right now the pillars of my moral belief would be: "Respect for life/gratitude for life -- compassion and selflessness -- pursuit for truth/perfection". Though that's probably a sloppy way of putting things. Specific beliefs I'm usually willing to reconsider but I have some principles that I can't imagine every changing.

4. Passionate? I don't know, right now. Usually I can better say what I was passionate about at one point in my life in retrospect. Usually it's not anything great like being passionate to feed the starving. Like, wow, when I was 13 I was really passionate about Harry Potter and when I was 15 I was really passionate about Phantom of the Opera, when I was 17 I was really passionate about actual opera. But I used to throw myself into things a little more fully than I do now. So I can't think of one defining interest or pursuit that is defining this period of my life.

5. Haha I did this already, big mistake. A year or so ago I decided to be an au pair in Germany on a whim, didn't even do an interview as the family just let me come over. Maybe I was so hasty because I was having difficulty finding a job here. But yeah, that family fired me within two weeks because of literally no reason, so I was stranded and unemployed in a foreign country. It ended up working out ok, I found another position and we got along great (until the kid's uncle broke naked into my bedroom on which cue I fled the country). I'd do it again.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you for answering these questions!

To answer your initial question, I don't think you're Ne-dominant. Ne-user, definitely--Your answer to my third question confirms Ne and that it isn't inferior--but your answers suggest it's not dominant. You're too much of a dominant judger of some kind: 



> it annoys me to no end when people treat authority figures, or people are accorded a natural amount of respect, such as politicians/religious leaders/etc. like dirt. For instance, I feel like no matter how you feel about a country, its leader, etc. you should show the signs of respect that are acknowledged (for instance, bowing, using the right titles, etc).





> I'm open to Him being understood in different ways by different people. I've even considered changing religions a couple of times, but in the end I decided that Catholicism spoke best to me.


And I really wouldn't doubt Fe-Ti being the judging pair. The two quotes above show this--it's about respecting the other's beliefs/system/ethic(s)--that's all speaking to Fe. Your answers show Ti as well. The qualifications on your answers, especially the times where you go into the "if you mean" and "that said" and the like point to Ti. I'll note that some of the questions you had in the first post about Si are really more about Te--listing and scheduling are far more representative of strong Te users than Ti-Fe users. We have to ponder and reflect before feeling good about our decisions.

So, dominant judging, non-inferior Ne. If I had to venture a single guess, I'd have typed you ESFJ (as you are presently), but INTP isn't outside the realm of probability given your answers!

What do you think?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! I'm still not sure and I'm going to have to think, but it's really nice to get input and what you said definitely made sense!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok so I've been thinking and here are my thoughts:

*Why I Might Fe in My Top Two
*
I think I'm pretty good at reading people, I care a lot about what people think of me, I really 'feed' off criticism. I feel like sharing my feelings usually, and I really like hearing about other people's feelings, as long as it's not too awkward


*Why I Might Use Ti in My Top Two*
I like to work things out like puzzles and often I will want to pursue knowledge for the sake of knowledge. Especially when I was younger, I would put a high value on intelligence and I would feel really frustrated with people who couldn't keep up in class or in conversation. I often find things working in a system beautiful, like if I am doing math or something I like how everything will click together. I'm incredibly awkward and socially inept, I can be incredibly impatient with people and seemingly unwilling/able to connect, I am often super selfish and often I...just don't even care about things.


*Why I Might Use Fi in My Top Two*
I have strong emotions and a strong value system, which isn't affected by other people's opinions. I take time to work out what I believe about something, but I do not bend it willy-nilly to suit the character of the room. I can't even imagine doing that; the idea horrifies me. I rarely state my emotions directly; I prefer to hint at them. I don't compromise easily. I don't feel that I cave to peer pressure, it's not even a possibility for me. I'm also not terribly empathetic. I can be, but it's something I turn off and on.

*Why Might Use Te In My Top Two*
I don't think I do. But I can get really frustrated always having to phrase things in 'nice' ways, or having to wear kid gloves. Sometimes I just want to state a fact, say something, and not dress it up all pretty.

I was talking to my mother and asking how I seemed as a kid. She told some stories which might be relevant although I feel like they somewhat contradict each other:

1. "I think you seemed detached as a child, and you weren't very emotional. Even when you were two years old, if you were upset you'd go into your room and work it off there, and you rarely showed your emotions."

2. "You were very accommodating. There was a girl in your class whose parents did not support Harry Potter, and instead of offending her by wearing your Hermione costume to "dress-like-your-favorite-book-character-day" you chose a different costume. I told you it wouldn't be a big deal but you insisted."

3. "You didn't cave into peer pressure. (I actually told this story in the OP).

4. "You were weirdly honest. If your brother was going to break a rule, he would do so sneakily. If you were going to break a rule, you would either announce to everyone that you were about to be disobedient, or you would confess ten minutes later."


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry for re-opening the thread, but I am really starting to think I am an NP of _some_ sort and it's really bugging me not to have a type. I decided to do a questionnaire. Sorry again, I feel really self-obsessed, but I promise that when I get this typing thing better sorted out I'll make up for it)


*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

Well, I keep feeling like I use Ne more than Si (though I know I use Si). For instance...when I was a kid, I was _always_ pretending. My head was in the clouds 98% of the time, it's my natural disposition to pretend and imagine, and to be frank I'll still do it, I'll want to color my life with the people/worlds in books and TV shows. I'm more idealistic than practical. I also don't feel a Fe-dom. The people I know in real life don't see it, my mother and brother were reading about the functions and they both thought I sounded like an introverted feeler. 
*
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Yearn for? I'm pretty happy with my life actually. I'm frustrated generally because I don't have much of a social life and I feel like my young years are withering away and the next time I blink I'll be a bitter old maid living in some anonymous apartment complex in some anonymous city. But on a daily basis, I am pretty satisfied with my life.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

Ok...so for a period of time in high school, I was crazy on top of things, organized to the extreme, I would come home and study for hours, I had a different kind of tea associated with different subjects, I'd exercise for an hour...I felt like I was being really ascetic and 
I was getting good grades and losing weight and just had everything in order. I've tried to replicate that same thing but so far it's been a one-time experience. It was pretty cool though.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

I'm not that pretty and somewhat overweight. And I have some sort of speech problem, I could never properly learn to pronounce certain sounds, so I had to take special classes in school...so I've always been a little terrified that I'm secretly mentally disabled in some way and that everyone's just pretending I'm a normal person haha...I'm not that socially adept either. 

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

I _try_ to do pros and cons and make lists of what will happen if I do this, etc. but usually it turns out I've had my heart set on one option and will just do that. Last-minute horrible decisions are kind-of my forte.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

Um...making it good? I don't really understand the concept. In a group project situation, like at school...I usually end up either being the leader, surprisingly, since I'm not that forthright in most social situations. But I can take charge of a project, and...yeah, I like to be in control of what's going on. I generally trust my judgement.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

Ok...my friend and I would occasionally have 'dance parties' where we would dance as some fictional characters we were fond of. It was a lot of fun. I don't really enjoy going to actual clubs or dance parties. I don't really know how to dance and it's just weird and uncomfortable.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

I go to the library, check out like 20 books on the subject, read like maybe two of them...if my interest holds I'll usually then go online and look for more information/look for websites or blogs on the topic.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

Occasionally extremely organized, but usually only fairly organized. I love putting things into an organizational structure, but I'm not terrific at sticking to that structure. However I'm much better at organization/cleanliness than, for instance, my ESTP father, or my INFP friend. 

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I try to understand the principles behind it. In my opinion, the facts are always less important than the truth when judging morality. I believe the best society would be one where the laws are based around the ideal, not reality. If the laws are caving to meet the real, than the real is going to become even more lax and utter chaos will result.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

Hopefully both? I know perfectly well this is supposed to be judging Fe vs Fi but I do both. 

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

I would _like_ to think before speaking but in actual fact I speak before thinking. I prefer one-on-one communication. I never feel like, in group conversations, anyone gets a chance to properly explain themselves and topics end up being skirted over and it just results in general confusion and dissatisfaction. The more people in a conversation, the less common ground and the shallower the pool for conversational possibilities.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I know it sounds bad, but I jump into action right away. It's more fun; in my experience everything turns out _fine_ and I'd rather be surprised along the way. But words speak more than actions. Words explain someone's thoughts, desires, doubts, and shades of meaning -- actions just explain someone's final decision, which often does not ring true with their actual orientation to life.


14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

I record my show and go out with my friend.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

Oh my God I'm the worst person. I'm terse and I explode at everyone, I make rash, self-destructive decisions (like, once I deleted all the copies of the novel I was writing). But honestly I'm not easily 'stressed out' ... I thrive on stress.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

Obnoxious, shallow, arrogant. Holier-than-thou.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

Yes, but I don't know what.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

I don't know, I haven't been paying attention to them.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

Mm...talk to my friends; I don't know how they perceive me)


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't even have to read what you've said to know you're an ESFJ.

From what I've observed of you in the past (I'm a creepy lurker), you're Fe all over the place. Everything about you is warm. Just from a skim of your posts I get an overall Fe vibe from the style; it's very reminiscent of Fe. However typing is not about impressions; it's about the context underneath; the underlying intent. But just that flavor, that style, not the actual meaning behind the words, reeks Fe. 

I could break down context but I'm lazy and there's more efficient and prolific people willing to type you.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

hoopla said:


> ...


Thank you)


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello Oswin, here's my assessment of your type.



> I also lived in my head a lot, I would pretend pretty constantly, I'd write stories and talk about them a lot. I also liked to do something I thought of as 'just thinking': I remember telling my mother once when she'd interrupted my thoughts, "Ok, if you see me making this face, that means I'm just thinking and you shouldn't interrupt me"


Looks like N.



> In college, I started a lot of courses but only finished a couple of online ones and one that I went to with a friend.


Looks like P.



> It was kinda like...in high school, it had been fun, I'd had friends (who I actually saw), and the whole school had felt like a little tribe, and so there was this competition, and all these excuses to hang out with people (Study parties!) But in college it was just me against this random coursework, and it was weird and depressing and I couldn't seem to deal with living by myself


Looks like E.



> I value learning new things for myself. I wouldn't impose this as a value on everyone: to me it seems silly that a farmer should have to learn to love Shakespeare or understand the subtleties of calculus.


Looks like Fi.



> I also do best learning a whole bunch of separate stuff at once: right now I am learning the basics of string theory and Thai (literally only because of the pun), Hebrew, I'm reading a book about Daily Life in Tang China, Remembrance of Things Past, and the Confessions of St. Augustine, and I rotate between those things in a station-y sort of way. Except it would be a more effective system if I didn't have Internet access since I keep falling into the void of vaguely amusing Tumblr posts and Buzzfeed articles...


Looks like Ne.



> That said, I will still be respectful and it annoys me to no end when people treat authority figures, or people are accorded a natural amount of respect, such as politicians/religious leaders/etc. like dirt. For instance, I feel like no matter how you feel about a country, its leader, etc. you should show the signs of respect that are acknowledged (for instance, bowing, using the right titles, etc).


Looks like Fi.



> If I were going to try to do it right now the pillars of my moral belief would be: "Respect for life/gratitude for life -- compassion and selflessness -- pursuit for truth/perfection". Though that's probably a sloppy way of putting things. Specific beliefs I'm usually willing to reconsider but I have some principles that I can't imagine every changing.


Looks like Fi.



> A year or so ago I decided to be an au pair in Germany on a whim, didn't even do an interview as the family just let me come over. Maybe I was so hasty because I was having difficulty finding a job here. But yeah, that family fired me within two weeks because of literally no reason, so I was stranded and unemployed in a foreign country. It ended up working out ok, I found another position and we got along great (until the kid's uncle broke naked into my bedroom on which cue I fled the country). I'd do it again.


Looks like EP.



> I have strong emotions and a strong value system, which isn't affected by other people's opinions. I take time to work out what I believe about something, but I do not bend it willy-nilly to suit the character of the room. I can't even imagine doing that; the idea horrifies me. I rarely state my emotions directly; I prefer to hint at them. I don't compromise easily. I don't feel that I cave to peer pressure, it's not even a possibility for me.


Looks like Fi.



> Well, I keep feeling like I use Ne more than Si (though I know I use Si). For instance...when I was a kid, I was always pretending. My head was in the clouds 98% of the time, it's my natural disposition to pretend and imagine, and to be frank I'll still do it


Looks like N.



> Last-minute horrible decisions are kind-of my forte.


Looks like P.



> I try to understand the principles behind it. In my opinion, the facts are always less important than the truth when judging morality. I believe the best society would be one where the laws are based around the ideal, not reality. If the laws are caving to meet the real, than the real is going to become even more lax and utter chaos will result.


Looks like Fi.



> I would like to think before speaking but in actual fact I speak before thinking.


Looks like E.



> I know it sounds bad, but I jump into action right away. It's more fun; in my experience everything turns out fine and I'd rather be surprised along the way.


Looks like P.



> I record my show and go out with my friend.


Looks like E.


You are very NFP. It's very clear that your values come first, and you are definitely an intuitive.
When I first read some of your posts you seemed like an INFP, but after some more consideration and new information I'd say that your type is ENFP. I'm not so sure that an introvert would move to another country to work and live there on a whim.
So I am typing you as ENFP.





> 17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
> 
> Yes, but I don't know what.


Here are some suggested answers to this question (Based on your posts :happy:
"The importance of being true to oneself."
"The importance of accepting and showing respect to all human beings, just as they are."


Best of luck in your self-discovery.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

You see Fi? Really.

She downright said that no matter how you feel about authority, you should still respect them. Her values are not deduced through the facts (Te), but her own internalized logic (Ti)

How is that Fi?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

(thinking still)


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

hoopla said:


> You see Fi? Really.
> 
> She downright said that no matter how you feel about authority, you should still respect them. Her values are not deduced through the facts (Te), but her own internalized logic (Ti)
> 
> How is that Fi?


This is not so much about respecting authority as it is about respecting the people who are in authority. Here's the original statement:


> Usually I assume that if someone is an authority there is just reason for it, but if it's clear there is not, then in my opinion they stop being an authority and I become the new authority. That said, I will still be respectful and it annoys me to no end when people treat authority figures, or people are accorded a natural amount of respect, such as politicians/religious leaders/etc. like dirt.


If it were simply about accepting someone's authority because that person is in a certain position then there would be no disputing of the authority as in:


> Usually I assume that if someone is an authority there is just reason for it, but if it's clear there is not, then in my opinion they stop being an authority and I become the new authority.


The respect given to the person in authority even after she has rejected that person's authority is consistent with her values. It's about respecting and acknowledging each person for who they are.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't understand what you're saying,how would a Fe dom answer that question in your opinion?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/492938-could-i-entp-enfp-2.html Here -- I made a video -- (following @alittlebear 's example) -- it's kinda awkward and reallllly long so you don't have to watch the whole thing of course, but maybe it can give you some impression of my type!


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Oswin said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/492938-could-i-entp-enfp-2.html Here -- I made a video -- (following @alittlebear 's example) -- it's kinda awkward and reallllly long so you don't have to watch the whole thing of course, but maybe it can give you some impression of my type!


I'll love to look at it - and I'll try to tag some people who commented on my thread to come look at it too - but I don't know if it quite showed up? Maybe it's just not registering on my iPad, but I can't quite see your video.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

It didn't show up at all, I just linked to my thread)) Sorry!




 (please ignore my horrible laugh though)


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Oswin said:


> It didn't show up at all, I just linked to my thread)) Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so lovely  And don't worry about your laugh, it's also just as lovely. 

I'm not sure though, I'm really bad at typing visually. @emberfly knows this especially, how bad I am at visually typing, and I'll try to summon him because he knows Fe vs. Fi differences super well (and also he floats around this forum anyway). @angelcat , if she isn't busy, since she helped me so well to identify my type. @Living dead too, you could tell that I was an Fe-dom and you identify as an Fe-dom yourself, do you see that in Oswin? Also @hoopla , I know she missed my video but she's also good at typing visually, and plus she's already been to your thread, I'm curious if she'll still stand by your being an Fe-dom. 

I can see signs of Fe, but you also definitely don't seem like an ESFJ (not at first sight, at least, to me). I can see why you're considering Ne-dom. I don't know, I really don't feel comfortable typing, but hopefully someone else can help 

Edit: I will say you lightly remind me a bit of one of my ESTJ friends, but I'm not sure if that's because you both have Si/Ne or what. She's a lot louder, but she does a lot of the same facial expressions and such that you do.


----------

